# scrollsawing



## Dennis Hughes (Sep 13, 2004)

I just purchaced my first scroll saw and have a question about blade change
The saw has a pin type blade in it,but on the box says it will accept either,
my question is how does one install the pinless blade?


----------



## whitewolf710 (Aug 23, 2006)

what is the model and make of your saw


----------



## Dennis Hughes (Sep 13, 2004)

TJL Industries TD model MQ 60 22" scrollsaw ..Made in China


----------



## Maurice (Sep 24, 2004)

For the pinless blades there is a yoke for each end and the blade is held in them by two setscrews.
There should be some with your saw.


----------



## whitewolf710 (Aug 23, 2006)

Never even heard of the saw 
Hmmmmm i wonder how many other brands of saw are kicking about that i havent heard about or much less seen yet I know my bud Rick has quite a selection of old timers you can see his sets at http://www.scrollsaws.com/


----------



## whitewolf710 (Aug 23, 2006)

Actually either Rick or Mike at flying Dutchman would be your best bet for saw info both these guys are at the tops of their fields for the scrolling commmunities 
I have the pleasure of calling both my friends 
Where Mikes expertise in blades ends Ricks in saws begins


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

whitewolf710 said:


> Never even heard of the saw
> Hmmmmm i wonder how many other brands of saw are kicking about that i havent heard about or much less seen yet I know my bud Rick has quite a selection of old timers you can see his sets at http://www.scrollsaws.com/



Once again you have posted a great link  (Ricks web pages)

As you know I just got a new DeWalt 20" and the info with the saw is a two page flyer, Not Great  but the web site has a two videos that are great (how to change the blade and reviews on the saw) 

Just wanted to say thanks again for the great links 

Bj


----------



## whitewolf710 (Aug 23, 2006)

you should see my farorites folder i would need a whole new forum to add them all heh heheh heh


----------



## whitewolf710 (Aug 23, 2006)

oh check out his dewalt saw maintanence links too.
Rick has a wealth of info on his site email him if you need too and once again tell him the wolf sent you over .He will assist you in any problem no matter how great or small 
another good site for the scroller is www.saw-online.com its an internation scrollsaw site with tips and tricks for both visitors and even more for members 
all three of us Rick Hutcheson,Mike Moorlach and now myself are members of SAW there is links to others out here on the net from that site 
its a great starting point for ideas in pursuing this great past time and art form 
as is Scrollsaw Portraits the link can be found on my site as well as SAW


----------

